# wala sa akin Vs hindi sa akin



## Qcumber

I think I have grasped the difference between the two phrases.
Sentence (1) is from a classic: sentence (2) is mine.

1) Ngúnit paánong maibíbigáy kó sa iyó ang walâ sa akin? 
= But how could I give you what is not with me / in my home?

Ngúnit paánong maibíbigáy kó sa iyó ang hindî sa akin? 
= But how could I give you what is not mine?


----------



## moonshine

Yup, that's right 

wala sa akin - I'm without or not with me (object)
hindi sa akin - not mine


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> Yup, that's right
> 
> wala sa akin - I'm without or not with me (object)
> hindi sa akin - not mine


Wow! Thanks a lot, Moonshine.


----------

